# Life motto



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

Quale o quali sono i vostri, motti, principi di vita?

Uno tra tutti: patti chiari amicizia lunga
Oppure: ognuno raccoglie quello che semina.
Il mio su wapp: se il destino è contro di noi, peggio per lui ... reminiscenze da parà 
Ultimo per ora: chi non osa nulla, in nulla speri

Simile: se vuoi una cosa .... chiedila!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2022)

Non sei il centro del mondo.
Gli altri si fanno i fatti loro.


----------



## Koala (5 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei il centro del mondo.
> Gli altri si fanno i fatti loro.


La seconda è una tua fantasia


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Luglio 2022)

"Vivi e lascia vivere"

E la firma che ho messo qui..."siamo fatti per poche persone"


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> "Vivi e lascia vivere"
> 
> E la firma che ho messo qui..."siamo fatti per poche persone"


Preferisco,  vivi e lascia morire


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Preferisco,  vivi e lascia morire


Interessante anche questa versione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Luglio 2022)

Fatti i cazzi tuoi...
Rispetta gli altri...
E non fidarti di chi non si fida...


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Fatti i cazzi tuoi...
> Rispetta gli altri...
> E non fidarti di chi non si fida...


E ti fideresti di uno che non si fa i cazzi propri?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> E ti fideresti di uno che non si fa i cazzi propri?


No...per nulla...
Ma io mi faccio i cazzi miei...
Gli altri..possono adeguarsi...


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Preferisco,  vivi e lascia morire


a fenomeno....


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quale o quali sono i vostri, motti, principi di vita?


Il mio motto? - Mai intervenire in Crot - crot.


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mio motto? - Mai intervenire in Crot - crot.


Aggiungerei: richiesta di interrompere la gravidanza


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Luglio 2022)

Non c’è provare.
Fare o non fare.

Lo applico sempre.
Nel lavoro e nella vita.  

La frase e’ del maestro Joda.


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non c’è provare.
> Fare o non fare.
> 
> Lo applico sempre.
> ...


Il tuo Joda è troppo profondo per me, mica ho capito


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il tuo Joda è troppo profondo per me, mica ho capito


Rivedi il film. 
Guerre Stellari.L’Impero colpisce ancora.


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Rivedi il film.
> Guerre Stellari.L’Impero colpisce ancora.


Non guardo film per bambini


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La seconda è una tua fantasia


Ha più significati. Vuol dire che si fanno anche i loro interessi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> a fenomeno....


Meglio Paul.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non guardo film per bambini


Ti metto in ignore.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Rivedi il film.
> Guerre Stellari.L’Impero colpisce ancora.


La preferita di mia figlia


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti metto in ignore.


Fossi la prima


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non guardo film per bambini


si vede.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La preferita di mia figlia


Questa scena è da piangere, io avevo i brividi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questa scena è da piangere, io avevo i brividi.


Veramente io e mia figlia ci siamo tenute la mano commosse per la ricostruzione digitale di Leia alla fine di Rogue One


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quale o quali sono i vostri, motti, principi di vita?
> 
> Uno tra tutti: patti chiari amicizia lunga
> Oppure: ognuno raccoglie quello che semina.
> ...


Tutto si può fare.


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto si può fare.


A me piace: volere è potere 

.... chi trova scuse .... mente


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Luglio 2022)

Se vuoi puoi, tutto il resto è una scusa.
Carpe diem
La vita accade 

questi alcuni dei mie motti


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Se vuoi puoi, tutto il resto è una scusa.
> Carpe diem
> La vita accade
> 
> questi alcuni dei mie motti


La prima è abbastanza personale
La seconda la ripeto spesso ai miei figli, assieme ad altre citazioni latine, voglio che le conoscano.
La terza, mi piace dire che le cose succedono


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A me piace: volere è potere
> 
> .... chi trova scuse .... mente


Tutto si può fare è meglio. 
È simile,  ma implica più ottimismo nell'azione e più realismo nei risultati. 
Se non ci si ferma a distrarsi pensando ad altri, ogni cosa si può fare,  non è impossibile. 
Non è detto che raggiunga gli effetti voluti,  ma sicuramente qualche risultato arriverà comunque.


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

Chi la dura la vince

e di solito vinco


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Chi la dura la vince
> 
> e di solito vinco


Io preferisco: vincere senza combattere 

Sun Tzu


----------



## Vera (5 Luglio 2022)

Occhi aperti e chiappe strette.


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Occhi aperti e chiappe strette.


Ehhhh si. Ti distrai ed è un attimo


----------



## Vera (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ehhhh si. Ti distrai ed è un attimo


Dopo la prima inculata ti dai una svegliata,  tranquillo.


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Dopo la prima inculata ti dai una svegliata,  tranquillo.


Io credo nel: tutto ti ritorna

Quindi chi la fa l'aspetti


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io preferisco: vincere senza combattere
> 
> Sun Tzu


Io parlo di migliorarsi


----------



## Ulisse (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quale o quali sono i vostri, motti, principi di vita?


Non fidarti degli astemi. Chi non beve ha sempre qualcosa da nascondere


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Non fidarti degli astemi. Chi non beve ha sempre qualcosa da nascondere


Oppure è sotto antibiotico (a me è capitato )


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2022)

La vita sorprende sempre.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Non fidarti degli astemi. Chi non beve ha sempre qualcosa da nascondere


l'esimio filosofo esistenzialista di cui non farò il nome, lo diceva anche di gobbi e donne


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Non fidarti degli astemi. Chi non beve ha sempre qualcosa da nascondere


Cultura cinese ... se si vuole fare affari con loro.

Quindi .... non sono un tipo di cui ci si può fidare, o semplicemente conduco uno stile di vita sano


----------



## Ulisse (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'esimio filosofo esistenzialista di cui non farò il nome, lo diceva anche di gobbi e donne


mi sembra una giusta e sensata integrazione


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'esimio filosofo esistenzialista di cui non farò il nome, lo diceva anche di gobbi e donne


----------



## Koala (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'esimio filosofo esistenzialista di cui non farò il nome, lo diceva anche di gobbi e donne


Pensa se fosse donna, astemia e pure gobba


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Pensa se fosse donna, astemia e pure gobba


ce mancherebbe solo pisana poi avremmo la strega perfetta


----------



## Koala (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ce mancherebbe solo pisana poi avremmo la strega perfetta


Pisana e pure comunista


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ce mancherebbe solo pisana poi avremmo la strega perfetta


Non sono pisana 
Fa uguale?


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non sono pisana
> Fa uguale?


ti mettiamo apprendisita


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti mettiamo apprendisita


Cioè?


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

che impari l'arte, così potranno poi dire che sei una strega davvero


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> che impari l'arte, così potranno poi dire che sei una strega davvero


Secondo me la suprema arte già la conosce. E pure bene.


----------



## Lostris (6 Luglio 2022)

Preoccuparsi è soffrire due volte.


----------



## Vera (6 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io credo nel: tutto ti ritorna
> 
> Quindi chi la fa l'aspetti


Non mi interessa, sinceramente. Per essere felice devi imparare ad ignorare.


perplesso ha detto:


> l'esimio filosofo esistenzialista di cui non farò il nome, lo diceva anche di gobbi e donne


Io sono donna e gobba


----------



## omicron (6 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Secondo me la suprema arte già la conosce. E pure bene.


Magari  di sicuro non la sprecherei con le nullità 


Vera ha detto:


> Io sono donna e gobba


Pure io


----------



## oriente70 (6 Luglio 2022)

Sta senza pensieri ..


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non mi interessa, sinceramente. Per essere felice devi imparare ad ignorare.
> 
> Io sono donna e gobba


ma non sei astemia


----------



## patroclo (6 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei il centro del mondo.
> Gli altri si fanno i fatti loro.


ma è riferito a @Nono e alle mille discussioni che apre?


----------



## Nono (6 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ma è riferito a @Nono e alle mille discussioni che apre?


Ce l'avete con me?


----------



## Nono (6 Luglio 2022)

Una frase che uso spesso al lavoro e a casa: ammazziamo in curiazio alla volta


----------



## Vera (6 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma non sei astemia


Io ho molti pregi, in effetti.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Pensa se fosse donna, astemia e pure gobba


Io sono donna, gobba e pisana...basta?


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io sono donna, gobba e pisana...basta?


per una picconata in fronte si


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> per una picconata in fronte si


mamma che cattiveria


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2022)

perchè cattiveria?  voglio solo porre fine alle tue sofferenze


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè cattiveria?  voglio solo porre fine alle tue sofferenze


ma io sto benissimo...sei te che stai male se pensi ad una come me


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma io sto benissimo...sei te che stai male se pensi ad una come me


no è che vedo che vedo il business, considerando quello che pagano per un fegato ed un paio di reni sani.  tu transaminasi e trigliceridi tutto ok?  glicemia nella norma?


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> no è che vedo che vedo il business, considerando quello che pagano per un fegato ed un paio di reni sani.  tu transaminasi e trigliceridi tutto ok?  glicemia nella norma?


Fisico sanissimo...sono in formissima!!!....Se mi dovesse capitare di avere voglia di passare a miglior vita ti chiamo...almeno ci guadagni...guarda una pisana quanto sa essere generosa!!!


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Fisico sanissimo...sono in formissima!!!....Se mi dovesse capitare di avere voglia di passare a miglior vita ti chiamo...almeno ci guadagni...guarda una pisana quanto sa essere generosa!!!


dai che così almeno na cosa buona la fate anche voi


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dai che così almeno na cosa buona la fate anche voi


vero!!! Almeno mi darai la possibilità di riscattarmi da questa vita avendo avuto il coraggio di nascere pisana e diventare pure gobba!!!


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2022)

e pure analcolica magari.   per ora sono 4 Ave Maria e 8 Pater Noster


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sta senza pensieri ..


Riprendiamoci quello che è nostro.


----------



## omicron (6 Luglio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sta senza pensieri ..


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e pure analcolica magari.   per ora sono 4 Ave Maria e 8 Pater Noster


e no!!!...analcolica vacci a chiamare altri...un bel bicchiere di vinozzo rosso sulla carne o un bel prosecchino bello fresco sul pesce non me lo nego mai


----------



## oriente70 (6 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riprendiamoci quello che è nostro.


Che cosa ti hanno tolto?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che cosa ti hanno tolto?


A me niente.
Era coerente con il tuo “stai senza pensieri“


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quale o quali sono i vostri, motti, principi di vita?
> 
> Uno tra tutti: patti chiari amicizia lunga
> Oppure: ognuno raccoglie quello che semina.
> ...


Non rinviare a domani quello che puoi fare oggi. 

Ogni lasciata è persa


----------



## Nono (6 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non rinviare a domani quello che puoi fare oggi.
> 
> Ogni lasciata è persa


L'ultima è per me?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> L'ultima è per me?


Esatto vai a cena


----------



## Nono (6 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non rinviare a domani quello che puoi fare oggi.
> 
> Ogni lasciata è persa


Ripeto sempre ai miei figli

Le cose, meglio farle una volta bene che cento male

Altre volte: c'è solo un modo di far le cose. Farle bene!


----------



## oriente70 (6 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ripeto sempre ai miei figli
> 
> Le cose, meglio farle una volta bene che cento male
> 
> Altre volte: c'è solo un modo di far le cose. Farle bene!


Non fare oggi quello che puoi fare domani  altrimenti trova chi lo fa per te


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ripeto sempre ai miei figli
> 
> Le cose, meglio farle una volta bene che cento male
> 
> Altre volte: c'è solo un modo di far le cose. Farle bene!


E ti ascoltano? Mia figlia mai


----------



## Nono (6 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E ti ascoltano? Mia figlia mai


Quando e se ..... matureranno


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quando e se ..... matureranno


C'è tempo, non disperare


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ripeto sempre ai miei figli
> 
> Le cose, meglio farle una volta bene che cento male
> 
> Altre volte: c'è solo un modo di far le cose. Farle bene!


E poi esemplifichi con le storie extra?


----------

